# Could not start driver



## Flea (May 10, 2008)

I'm trying to use GPU-Z but everytime I try to start It, it gives me that error and then crashes, the first time i tried to run it just froze at the splash screen and the explorer and task manager stopped responding, forcing me to reboot. I just bought this 9600GT but I was having the same errors with the 8600GT Fatal1ty altough it did worked with previous versions.

config:
9600GT XFX(latest WHQL drivers 174.74)
AMD X2 3800
2gb ram Kingston
seagate 250gb


----------



## dwax (May 11, 2008)

Been having the same problem Flea. Try an older version like 0.1.7 it worked for me. Or try this version that W1zzard posted then submit the crash log.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=778972&postcount=19


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe 
does this work?
does it still work if you rename the .exe to something else?


----------



## dwax (May 11, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/wizzard/GPU-Z.exe
> does this work?
> does it still work if you rename the .exe to something else?



Not for me. This one did a hard freeze. Had to hard shut down. Then on re-start I couldn't get booted back up. Had to do a system restore.


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2008)

wow .. thats weird .. do you have some weird antivirus/antispyware or anything else running?


----------



## dwax (May 11, 2008)

That gave me an idea W1zzard. I have BoClean running in the background. (Anti Trojan) I shut that down and that version works.


----------



## dwax (May 11, 2008)

Second time I opened it, it froze up the system again. And had to do another system restore. I would be up a creek if I didn't have system restore.  Version 0.2.1 is in the trash can.


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2008)

are you opening multiple instances of gpuz at the same time?


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2008)

redownload same link and try to start it. it should show a box "starting gpuz" before it hangs. does it?


----------



## dwax (May 11, 2008)

Nope, I closed the program and a few min I tried it again and it locked up my system. Couldn't even close it with the Task Manager.


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2008)

can you please check with the newly uploaded version if you see the messagebox "gpuz starting" before or after your system starts to hang?


----------



## dwax (May 11, 2008)

I tried the version you put up in the post #3 and it froze my machine. I tried the one in this post. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=778972&postcount=19  and posted the results here. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=779055&postcount=21


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2008)

REDOWNLOAD the file. i put up a new version, same link


----------



## dwax (May 11, 2008)

The same problem. It loads fine the first time, you shut it down, wait awhile and open it up and it locks up the system. Will wait for a more stable version. It wont take long to not be able to recover from these hard shut downs.


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2008)

are you using raid?


----------



## dwax (May 14, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> are you using raid?



Nope, no raid here. Can't figure out why it locks up the system the second time I open it. Runs fine the first time. It asks if I want to run it, select yes then locks up on the splash screen.


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2008)

so the first time always works? do you have an instant messenger so we can debug this some more?


----------



## Flea (May 22, 2008)

So, I tested the 3 versions, the one from the site, the one W1zzard posted on this topic and the one he posted on the other topic (http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=778972&postcount=19)

The one from the site I'm having the same issue, Could not start driver and then crash, the others one just freeze at the splash screen and I have to reboot.

Maybe this is a issue with the new drivers ? Am using 175.16.


----------



## dwax (May 22, 2008)

I had to stop testing them, it was getting harder and harder to start up windows. The last one I tested I could not do a system restore. Had to put in my old drive that was a mirror to it.


----------



## Arctucas (May 23, 2008)

Having the same problem; I had the GPU-Z (with no version number in the file name) linked in this post working just about a half hour ago, now it gives the "could not start driver" error.


Fracking Weird!

EDIT:

OK, I just shut down (not restart) the machine and when I start back up, the GPU-Z works!

What is going on? Some weird TSR bug?


----------



## dwax (May 23, 2008)

Arctucas said:


> Having the same problem; I had the GPU-Z (with no version number in the file name) linked in this post working just about a half hour ago, now it gives the "could not start driver" error.
> 
> 
> Fracking Weird!
> ...



Shut it down, then restart the program, what dose it do?


----------



## Flea (May 28, 2008)

With the last GPU-Z 0.22 I was able to use it for some time but after a reboot(not because of it) it started again.


----------

